# Two-Part Titles



## itywltmt

Every so often, I program music based on _numerical_ themes, and this month it's *all around the number two*. I did something not too dissimilar last year, and I thought I would pick one of those from the old Podcast Vault.

There are many works in the repertoire that have two-part titles. Things like "Introduction and Allegro", or "Prelude and Fugue" or, like in this case, "Schnell und beweglich":






I assembled in this montage a series of works with two-part titles, for solo artists, in chamber combinations or in a concertante setting. Many of these will be familiar to you - either in the setting I chose or another.

I think you will love this music too

*TYWLTMT Poscat Montage #42 - This & That
(Originally issued on Friday, February 10, 2012)​*
*Camille SAINT-SAËNS (1835-1921)*
_Introduction et Rondo capriccioso_, op. 28
Lev Gelbard, violin and Elena Kuschnerova, piano

*Robert SCHUMANN (1810-1856)*
_Introduction and Allegro appassionato_ (Konzertstück), op. 92
András Schiff; piano
Wiener Philharmoniker under Christoph von Dohnányi

*Franz LISZT (1811-1886)*
_Scherzo und Marsch_, S. 177
Robert Silverman, piano

*Hector BERLIOZ (1803-1869)*
_Rêverie et caprice_, op. 8
Gullermo Figueroa, violin
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
_Prelude and Fugue_ in E Flat Major, BWV548 ('Wedge')
Marie-Claire Alain, organ
(instrument: Schnitger/Ahrend, Martinikerk, Groningen, The Netherlands)

*Jacques HÉTU (1938-2010)*
_Adagio et Rondo_, op. 3, No. 1a.
I Musici de Montréal under Yuli Turovsky

*Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*
_Andante spianato and Grande Polonaise_, op. 22
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
London Symphony Orchestra under Kyrill Kondrashin


Original Bilingual Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/02/montage-42-this-and-that-comme-ci-comme.html
Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/111924338/pcast042-Playlist 
Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/ThisThat_522 
Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2013-02-05T00_00_00-08_00 (Link valid until 28 February 2013)

Other Montages That Nay Interest You
All this month, montages on ITYWLTMT will feature works that have _the number two_ in common. Past montages that did so include _Two of a Kind_, and _The Powers of Two_.

*February 8 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "A Montage of Second… Symphonies" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel /URL]. Read more February 8 on the [URL="http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/"]ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

